# lime fighter?



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

saw this on a water line to a water heater , anyone see these? They don't work still had lime in wh


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

plumberpro said:


> saw this on a water line to a water heater , anyone see these? They don't work still had lime in wh


They don't work but have been on the market for years. I have seen a couple over the years and have not seen any benefit. I see them collecting dust sitting on the counter at supply houses. They are just a gimmick.


----------

